# Yo!



## BlueLightBoysSpartacus (May 8, 2007)

looking forward to the advice/bitching that working and talking to other technicians invariably brings


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 8, 2007)

Yo! Welcome to the Booth!


----------



## Van (May 9, 2007)

*****? we never *****, What do you mean by that ?!?!?! Huh? Who You calling a ***** ?????  

Welcome to the booth!


----------



## gafftaper (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the booth!! Tell us a little about yourself. Where are you what do you do? 

and... so Soundlight doesn't have to say it...

If you've got a website for your theater post a link.


----------



## dvlasak (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!! Please contribute to the forum by answering and asking questions.

Dennis


----------



## soundlight (May 9, 2007)

Welcome aboard...yup, post a link if you have it.

My computer has been down recently (dying memory, dying Broadcom NIC, dying Cardbus controller, and dying ATI card...major issues...and on top of that, svchost.exe is creating a dissasterous amount of errors and Generic Host Process for Win32 is shutting down as soon as the comp starts) so my attendance on the forums may be sporatic for a few weeks.


----------



## avkid (May 10, 2007)

Get a Mac.


----------



## Van (May 11, 2007)

soundlight said:


> Welcome aboard...yup, post a link if you have it.
> 
> My computer has been down recently (dying memory, dying Broadcom NIC, dying Cardbus controller, and dying ATI card...major issues...and on top of that, svchost.exe is creating a dissasterous amount of errors and Generic Host Process for Win32 is shutting down as soon as the comp starts) so my attendance on the forums may be sporatic for a few weeks.


 
Sounds like someone needs a registry overhaul, and perhaps a 6month overhaul, fresh ins tall, Or perhaps just a duster......


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 11, 2007)

Fresh installs work like magic....


----------



## soundlight (May 12, 2007)

A registry overhaul is in order, but a fresh disk image would also do wonders. Sadly, I'm not at bucknell right now because i just got home for summer break, but the bucknell standard image does wonders for reviving a computer and keeping it going for a while. It's got all of the proper security software, and all of the programs play well together.

And I'm not getting a mac. Dell computers always have and always will work great for me, and the warranty service is unbeatable. And they can survive a six foot drop down chair risers and still boot just fine and keep on going.


----------



## Toffee (May 14, 2007)

Hey Sparty.

I said it once and I will say it again, I will get you back for hucking a battery at me from the sound booth and almost hitting me at the light board.


----------

